

The Missing Wordpress Plugin - simonhamp
http://forrst.com/posts/What_Wordpress_plugin_s_do_you_need-NfW

======
csulok
wordpress's rewrite mechanism is a mess and it doesn't help that the person in
charge doesn't seem to care.

the most wanted permalink structure causes serious performance issues and
extremely useful options are missing.

the rewrite rules are stored as a huge serialized array in a database field
which can grow to several megabytes. configuration is only available for
posts, the permalink of category archives don't confirm to the permalink of
posts in the categories. and unused rewrite rules are stored - even those
belonging to features that can be explicitly turned off.

a much better solution would be to store THE permalink of every entity as a
fixed string and if any component changes, just add / move the old permalink
to the post meta table to support redirects and whatnot.

as far as i can tell, all of this could be done with the current plugin api.

~~~
Otto42
The "serious performance issues" you speak of were fixed in core, about 11
days before your post.

See <http://core.trac.wordpress.org/changeset/18541>

~~~
csulok
awesome, thanks for finally doing this :)

